# suche HTML-Code für Passwortabfrage



## fabi-the-real (27. März 2005)

Hi an alle!

Ich suche einen HTML-Code für eine Passwortabfrage, die bei richtiger eingabe auf eine nächste Seite weiterleitet. ICh weiß, dass man die Abfrage durch eingabe der URL umgehen kann.

Vielen Dank

Fabi


----------



## daddz (27. März 2005)

Da solltest du dich mal mit PHP beschäftigen...damit geht das ziemlich schnell und einfach..ansonsten einfach mal nach "htaccess" suchen. 

greetz
daddz


----------



## c2uk (27. März 2005)

So auf Anhieb wüsste ich da eigentlich keinen HTML Code dafür (gibts sowas überhaupt?), sowas macht man meines Wissens mit php (oder ähnlichem), und wenn man das richtig macht, dann kann man dieses auch nicht durch Eingabe der URL umgehen, falls php zur Verfügung steht am besten mal die Forumssuche bemühen.

 Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Variante das per .htaccess zu machen (auch hier keine Chance das durch Eingabe der URL zu umgehen), suche danach am besten mal im Forum, sollte genug dazu ausspucken.

 Edit: Da war ich doch etwas zu langsam


----------



## fabi-the-real (27. März 2005)

*Danke!*

Hi!

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe. Ich werd mich mal mit PHP beschäftigen.

greetings 

Fabi


----------

